# Coke machine smoker



## frosty91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Got a coke machine, gonna turn it into a smoker, it's an old one, all metal inside, my grandpa did the same thing to an old one, any tips or ideas to help? 













image.jpg



__ frosty91
__ Jun 9, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 9, 2015)

Nope but I will be watching


----------



## frosty91 (Jun 9, 2015)

image.jpg



__ frosty91
__ Jun 9, 2015


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 9, 2015)

I once saw a smoker that a guy made from an older one, this style:  Wish I had one like that. I will be watching this build. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















000_0068.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jun 9, 2015


----------



## frosty91 (Jun 9, 2015)

image.jpg



__ frosty91
__ Jun 9, 2015






The inside of machine


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2015)

Guess I'm telling my age, I remember using both of them, and the old style they just filled with ice.

Gary


----------



## frosty91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol they are getting harder to find, I picked this one up for 100 bucks didn't think I got to bad of a deal


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I won't be any help but it's a cool machine & I will watch this one.

I used to like the ones that opened like a chest freezer & you "guided" your bottles through the little maze to get them out after depositing your dime.

Where in Illinois are ya?

TW


----------



## frosty91 (Jun 11, 2015)

I





Tumbleweed1 said:


> I won't be any help but it's a cool machine & I will watch this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've never seen that type but sounds cool! And I'm from effingham illinois


----------



## frosty91 (Jul 19, 2015)

Started some tearing apart today and found out the inside is lined with galvanized :/ if I'm not mistaken galvanized is a big no no for smokers right?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 19, 2015)

frosty91 said:


> Started some tearing apart today and found out the inside is lined with galvanized :/ if I'm not mistaken galvanized is a big no no for smokers right?


Yup. You'll want to replace it with some sort of steel.


----------



## frosty91 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah I got it all tore out of there I'll post some pics later this week. Got a good start on it today than got called out on storm work. Always comes at the times when you got things going on. Oh well $$$


----------



## cedar eater (Aug 14, 2015)

Galvanized is not nearly as bad as some people think. You might only need to replace the inside top so condensate doesn't drip on your food. There should be no direct food contact with galvanized, but there are smokers with galvanized walls and fasteners. You also wouldn't want galvanized in the firebox.


----------



## frosty91 (Dec 27, 2015)

Did some work on the Coke machine today. Inside is gutted I cut a hole in the bottom of the cook chamber/top of fire box for the heat and smoke to travel thru. I'm trying to decide what to do with the firebox, because on the front and back it is vented metal. Maybe put new sheets of metal for it or just behind it to keep the Coke machine look original. Also brainstorming ideas to get charcoal in the firebox while cooking. Here's some new pics. Any ideas are appreciated.













image.jpeg



__ frosty91
__ Dec 27, 2015





 hole cut













image.jpeg



__ frosty91
__ Dec 27, 2015


----------



## frosty91 (Dec 27, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ frosty91
__ Dec 27, 2015





The fire box, has vents as you see.


----------



## frosty91 (Dec 27, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ frosty91
__ Dec 27, 2015





This is where the change dispenser use to be, I think eventually I'm going to put hooks in it to hang my untensils and what not


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 27, 2015)

Keep the change slot, and tell your guests that they have to insert quarters to keep the heat & smoke going. You will have it paid off in no time!


----------



## frosty91 (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol I'm keeping it on the outside of the machine just tearing the guts out of the inside. Good thinkin tho lol


----------

